# More than 1 apisto pair??



## NC10 (10 May 2014)

Hi all,

I currently have a pair of apisto agassizi fire red in my 4ft tank and would really like to add another pair. (not fire reds)

Is the tank big enough for another pair or should I be sticking to one pair per tank? Does anyone else keep more than one pair in the same tank?

I've read mixed opinions on the web so would be nice to hear from someone who has tried, or who currently has 2 or more pairs.

Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2014)

Hi all,
I've never had much luck with 2 males of the same species, but you're all right with another pair of a different _Apistogramma_, preferably one with a different shape, like _A. panduro_ or _A. cacatuoides. Y_ou will need to put some caves at the other end of the tank from where your female _agassizii_ hangs out.

The other option is just to add more females, you need about a 30cm2 area for each female. I had a seven female harem _A. cacatuoides_, (with one male), and it was very entertaining watching them steal each others fry etc.





> I've read mixed opinions on the web so would be nice to hear from someone who has tried, or who currently has 2 or more pairs


Have a look at Mike Wise's posts on "Apistogramma Forums", he has a wealth of knowledge.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NC10 (11 May 2014)

Thanks for the reply Darrel.

It was cacatuoides we had in mind, previously had these, although I have seen some nijsseni's which I like the look of. These are online though, I'm not too keen on and have never bought blind via the post 

It will no doubt come down to what we see in the LFS's but there's no hurry, as long as I know it's possible to house another pair is good enough for me 

I'd really like a harem but I'd like a different pair more. Just for variety I suppose, but with each female needing a cave/territory I'd be pushing it having a pair and a harem, or two harem's. Plus a harem of these fire reds would bankrupt me, the next PAIR will no doubt be cheaper than one of these 

I'll go and have a look around that forum tomorrow, thanks for the help and info.


----------



## dw1305 (11 May 2014)

Hi all,  





> nijsseni's


 Are a bit tricky because they need really soft, acid water. A. _Panduro or A. baenschi _are similar to _nijsseni_, but a bit more tolerant of harder water. _A. cacatuoides _should be really straight forward to keep, and they are pretty mellow for a cichlid. The only real problem is that a lot of the really colourful ones (Triple Red, Orange Flash) are quite in-bred, and I would definitely have a look a them before buying.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Yo-han (14 May 2014)

Never had any problems with nijsseni. They bred and I had free swimming fry with a KH of 5-6


----------

